# Our New Boy Toby



## ACARTER (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is our new puppy Toby he is 14 weeks with my daughter who is 7.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, he's so cute!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Nice picture.  I love his color!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww cute. how is he settleing in.


----------



## ACARTER (Aug 11, 2010)

He is doing so good. He loves our Maltese and is doing pretty good on potty training.


----------



## Hzlodge (Aug 14, 2010)

Awww, how lovely. We met Dhillon's sister at puppy training and she had the exact colourings, her name was Molly.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

He's so cute!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Truly adorable. =)


----------

